# Mini lathe Taper Bearing Upgrade Issues?



## msamodurov (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi All,
I have a Microlux 7x14" spindle head that I recently installed taper bearings on and wanted to know if anyone on this forum has done the same.  After reassembly I noticed the Optical Interrupter was not tight between the spacers.  Maybe .20 - .03" axial slop. Would anyone know if this is normal?  FYI - I'm pretty sure that the races for both new bearings are fully seated or should I check again?
Thanks!
M.


----------



## road (Jan 15, 2015)

I just did this upgrade myself , although my lathe  ( asian  7 x 8 )  does not have the rpm indicator option.

I found on my first install of the new bearings were too tight on the spindle. Thus I could not adjust the pre load properly. 

The bearings would not move or slide on the spindle with out crushing the plastic spacers. 

So , I polished the spindle ever so lightly until I could slip-fit the new bearings on the spindle ( tight but still by hand )  made new aluminum small spacers with  the relief cut for the new tapered bearing case to fit. I made a graphite large spacer.  now the pre load is adjustable.  

I hope this helps.  I also made a few posts, threads about my lathe upgrades. 

feel free to check them out too. 

Road


----------

